# Amboise Brass Band Festival 2>3 June



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Just wondered who other than us, Tubby Tuba, Gaspode and Crysanthimum will be going.

We sail on Wednesday for an amble down. Planned stopover at Broglie.

Val & Steve


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Tunnel booked for Sun pm, will meander down with aim of being there Thursday. That is the plan at present but since when have motorhomers adhered to plans?
See you there
Brian & Jackie


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Don't forget Carol and Duncan !!
Wonder if Ann and Terry will show again? (Thats the couple with bikes salvaged from their local dump  )

Oh and Graham (xgx) of course, with his squeeze box/pipes.

I shall have my new streamlined wife with me :wink:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

pneumatician said:


> Just wondered who other than us, Tubby Tuba, Gaspode and Crysanthimum will be going.


LOOK, I've said I'll leave me bagpipes at home ....now can I go on the list ?
(translation: put me on or I will bring 'em )

House-sitter sorted ...leaving this Sunday, arriving early evening Calais ...was going to stop at Cite Europe but not sure now after the recent comments on other threads...

Ideas anyone? (pref €0,00)

*jarcadia* that's two for meandering then :wink:

*TTuba* ...Ta! ...I was busy typing 8)


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

We were going to Cite Europe too, however have now decided to give Wissant a try, should be there this Sunday night if anyone wants to meet up.

B&J


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

This one?

I'll be arriving Calais around 7:45pm, judging from the comments in the reviews, spaces will be limited or non-existent...

I'll take a look at Cite Europe and if there's a few vans there I'll probably stay if it feels 'comfortable'.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

If Wissant is full we'll just carry on down the coast, perhaps Boulogne. 

Anyone know another good aire?........ we usually get early trains and don't stay around Calais.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Yes don't forget us hope to arrive Fri

Anne and Terry will not be coming due to family commitments

What's wrong with cite de eu. We always stay there and did on way out and plan to 6th June before tunnel on 0625 7th June. Pls tell me no probs at all 3 May

Carol


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

carol said:


> What's wrong with cite de eu. We always stay there and did on way out and plan to 6th June before tunnel on 0625 7th June. Pls tell me no probs at all 3 May
> 
> Carol


Hi Carol

One of our members had a problem there, here's a link to the thread on here a few days ago:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopt...e-de-europe-camper-broken-into-yesterday.html


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Well quite a good turnout for this informal meet. 

When is a meet one that can be put in the meets list, this was last year, hence easy to find

However it all kicks off tomorrow

Carol


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone at Saddleworth tonight for the brass band competition?

Greatest Free Show on Earth

Starts on our (Yorkshire) side of the Pennines with the "Over the Tops' march of brass bands to the dark (lancashire as was) side!


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi all. just like to wish you all a very happy stay at Amboise, was hoping to be with you this year but unforseen circumstances arose where i,m playing for the last time, ever ,,please Steve (Tubby) post your comments,as you may gather i.m a B B enthusiast who can,t really stop blowing ,but this will be the last time ..gutted.but haven,t the heart to carry on anymore...best regards Les..


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi,all ,have been waiting for an update on the festival ,i,e, results and your comments ,was the campsite safe this time ?and were the dogs there again,?,,many regards, Les..


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Les, just got back from France a few hours ago, spent the last of them hours carting beer, wine, other assorted goodies plus all the washing, fridge contents etc etc etc up the stairs to our flat.

This is first time I've been online since leaving home over 2 weeks ago. Never saw any results but had a cracking weekend. Saturday was a scorcher so no way I was gonna go in the theatre and melt away listening to bands. Heard and saw all the marches though, quite a wide range of 'quality' but all entertaining. It really is a great atmosphere in the town on this weekend.

We also heard the open air massed bands concert on Sunday, also excellent and a great end to the musical part of the weekend.....

Ooops, sorry Graham - not quite the end to the musical part, your little melodian recital was magic - though one leading light of MHF seemed to prefer watching Casualty :roll: Others may have had ear plugs in but hey thats their loss :wink: 

Thank you all for your great company, twas a magic weekend.
Steve.


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Many thanks for the reply Steve ,and hope you had a great time ,,also good luck on your next gig on,Suzaphone have now finished playing for reason i can,t really post ,,but managed to bluff my way through, Facilita ,a cornet solo ,on euph ,,,,,,,euph now being sold ....hope to meet one day ..Les


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

tubbytuba said:


> .... Others may have had ear plugs in ...


"I could have played ...all night...." :wink:
Just had an hour and a half on me Roland here at Montbazon... earphones of course, didn't want to risk upsetting anyone :lol:

Good to hear that you and Mary arrived home safely, sorry I missed your departure...

Lovely Sunset... azure blue and amber................ time for a single malt or three


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Ah Steve but I was listening and enjoyed it. Awning? Did you get it sorted?

Carol


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

xgx said:


> sorry I missed your departure...


We nipped up to la toilettes to do the neccesary (and empty cassette) then round to your pitch to say tara - and there you were gone  
I hate emotional goodbyes so prob for the best

Update on our 'electrical' probs, by the end of trip, reversing sensors had packed up and step would not retract when ignition on. Also battery still not charging whilst driving and fridge not working unless hooked up or on gas. Will be seeking answers next week.

Edit. Carol awning not sorted = see other thread. Thanks for trying though xx


----------

